# after much deliberation, we've decided to go ahead!



## mum2twintoddlers (Oct 13, 2006)

Well after much deliberating, umming and aahing, and changing our mind, we've finally decided to go ahead with egg sharing, ultimately, it will give us our chance again and give that chance to someone who would otherwise have none.

I'm so pleased we're doing it, but at the same time petrified, in case it doesn't work for us, or there aren't many eggs and a million other worries!

I've had my bloods and scan done and go back to the clinic on 29th to find out the plan of action.  They think that by the time they find a match and get the wheels in motion, we should be cycling feb/march time (we're giving december a miss to keep the stress levels down).

If anyone has any advise, tips or anything else, please please let me know!

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Sarah, good to see you back hun!

Good luck with your appointment on the 29th! Hopefully you will come away with a clear mind ready to go in the new year!!!

Welcome to the mad house now, you are officially a member!
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

~ I am sure it will go really fast for you now ! 

sara xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I just wanted to say welcome to Egg share

Wishing you lots of  upon your journey

I do hope that ur dreams become reality

and also  for ur appt on the 29th

best wishes

Emxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

thats great news. if all goes well for me we will be cycling at the same time 

come and join us on the eggshare general chit chat thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=75083.0

love maz xxx


----------

